# 2017.44 update



## Tonlow

Anyone with the update yet this weekend? I have a 2.5 auto pilot and have not gotten prompted for it yet.
https://electrek.co/2017/11/05/tesla-new-software-update-chill-feature-to-soften-crazy-acceleration/


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Tony Chung said:


> Anyone with the update yet this weekend? I have a 2.5 auto pilot and have not gotten prompted for it yet.
> https://electrek.co/2017/11/05/tesla-new-software-update-chill-feature-to-soften-crazy-acceleration/


Damn!

I'm 99.9% sure my dad's S had the update and I drove it last night without playing with the features.

Should be huge. It's a little tough to get in and out of the car.


----------



## MelindaV

Tony Chung said:


> Anyone with the update yet this weekend? I have a 2.5 auto pilot and have not gotten prompted for it yet.
> https://electrek.co/2017/11/05/tesla-new-software-update-chill-feature-to-soften-crazy-acceleration/


according to the Tesla FW site (crowd sourced data), there are only a few who have gotten the update, with a ton of people over the last 2 weeks just getting 2017.42


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> according to the Tesla FW site (crowd sourced data), there are only a few who have gotten the update, with a ton of people over the last 2 weeks just getting 2017.42


That may be what my dad got. He mentioned having issues with his auto close mirrors and that he just got an update that fixed it.


----------

